# Spielerfrauen!



## betzdorf (24 Juni 2012)

Fußball interessiert mich zwar nicht, aber aus gegebenem Anlaß möchte ich doch mal Eure Meinung hierzu wissen: Wer ist die schönste Spielerfrau?


----------



## Jockel111 (25 Juni 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt keine von denen.


----------



## Punisher (25 Juni 2012)

verlinkt doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos von den betreffenden Damen


----------



## comatron (25 Juni 2012)

Eindeutig Kerstin Garefrekes.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (26 Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich eher, warum solche extrem durchschnittlich aussehenden Typen wie Schweinsteiger oder Özil mit solch überdurchschnittlich dekorativen Frauen zusammen sind. Das muss irgendwie mit inneren Werten zu tun haben. Womöglich denen der Geldbörse?


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2012)

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Lilli Hollunder (Rene Adler)


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Ich finde Lena Gercke ist die heißeste


----------



## babyfacekiller (7 Okt. 2012)

die vom gomez sah auch nett aus auf der wiesn


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

Shakira hat schon was.


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

Lena Gercke natürlich!


----------



## arev (2 Nov. 2012)

Sarah Brandner natürlich


----------



## noelle (2 Nov. 2012)

Victoria Beckham, wer sonst.


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Gercke Lena


----------



## masoherrin (3 Nov. 2012)

Lena Gercke =)


----------



## Elander (3 Nov. 2012)

Ja bitte ein paar Bilder der Damen


----------

